# معلومات عن الاجهزه المختبريه



## ابو ايه (13 مايو 2006)

ابدأ اولا بالقول ان من اهم الاجهزه المختبريه هوه جهاز المزج اسف لانقطاع الكهرباء ساكمل لاحقا0:55:


----------



## ابو ايه (15 مايو 2006)

الاجهزه المختبريه كثيره ومتعدده منها نذكر
1- جهاز المجهر 
2- جهاز الطرد المركزي s-n
3- جهاز مايكرو سنتنر فيج MSN
4- جهاز المكسر MAXER
5- المعقمه OVEEN
6- جهاز فحص السكر (سبترو الكترو ميتر )
7- الحاضن الحراري (OTO KLEEF)
هذه عموما الاجهزه الاساسيه للمختبر ولكن هناك الكثير 
وسنتطرق لها في مواضيع لاحقه انشاء الله


----------



## هيمووو (16 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخوي على هذا الموضوع 
انا مهتم جدا بجهاز السنتر فيوج المختبري 
اللي يقيس ( معدل ترسين كريات الدم الحمراء )
ابغى اعرف طريقة عمله كيف يعطي القيم 
من المعروف ان اي جهاز قياس يتكون من ثلاث مراحل ( الدخل - تكييف الاشاره - الخرج )
ياليت لو احد يشرح لنا طريقة القياس ( تكييف الاشاره ) شلون يصير 
و ياليت اسماء بعض شركات بعض الاجهزه مع الاسعار و العيوب
و مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووور


----------



## م.الدمشقي (17 مايو 2006)

مشكور
والى الامام


----------



## ابو ايه (18 مايو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الحيم*

مشكور اخي الدمشقي انشالله ماشين بس الكهرباء اتلفتلي 5 مواضيع جيده انشالله بعوضهه 
----ابو ايه :80:


----------



## ايناس-عراق (23 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا لهذه المعلومات .......
وننتظر المزيد.....
مع اطيب الامنيات.....


----------



## على الشاوش (23 مايو 2006)

Classification of chromatographic methods
Chromatography has many classification methods we mention two of them:
Depending on method of touch of the two phases
Column chromatography HPLC & GC
Planner chromatography TLC

Depending on the type of phases
Type Method Stationary phase
Liquid chromatography(LC) LLC Liq. adsorbed on solid Gas chromatography (GC) GLC Liq. adsorbed on solid GSC solid


----------



## على الشاوش (23 مايو 2006)

Applications of gas chromatography
Drugs: 
- Quantitative and qualitative identification of the active components and 
possible contaminates, adulterants.
- Forensic analysis of drug abuse and drugs in preparations and in blood, 
urine or stomach contents
- Chromatographic methods are published for over 600 drugs, poisons and 
metabolites
Food Analysis: 
Assay of lipids, proteins, carbohydrates, preservatives, flavours, colorants and 
texture modifier, vitamins, steroids, and pesticides residue and trace elements.
Environmental analysis:
Assay of polynuclear aromatic hydrocarbons in the atmosphere and in 
polluted waters (ppb ng/ml)
Pesticides and related compounds (DDTand BHC)
Selenium in natural water


----------



## عمرالحربي (17 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووور


----------

